# NSFW: MMA Fighter Simon Marini Became Gay Porn Star



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 12, 2020)

NSFW: MMA Fighter Simon Marini Became Gay P*rn Star

100+Cocktailsandcocktalkby CocktailsCocktalk /  7h
//keep unread//hide






MMA fighter *Simon Marini* was known as The Mutant in the ring, but there’s nothing freaky about these snaps we’ve recently uncovered.
But the Canadian stud swapped his boxing gloves for love gloves when he made the move into gay porn. At first, Marini began modeling jockstraps, cock rings, and those hideous harness-jock combos; but it wasn’t long before Simon Marini had created an alter ego – *Markus Kage* – to move onto move x-rated ventures.
Can’t even do an innocent shoot for Nasty Pig without getting _sucked_ into the industry these days.
We’ve included a multitude of the nude snaps below… But we can’t post the porn so you’ll have to find that yourself, or watch our favourite here.

(decided not to add the NSFW pictures, but I know you want to see them)



			https://www.cocktailsandcocktalk.com/2020/11/nsfw-mma-fighter-simon-marini-became-gay-prn-star/
		



			https://archive.vn/BD1GV


----------



## Milkis (Nov 12, 2020)

So is he gay for pay or was his career a fuck you leatherman situation?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 12, 2020)

Milkis said:


> So is he gay for pay or was his career a fuck you leatherman situation?


He graduated from sweaty dickpunching to sweaty dicksucking.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Nov 12, 2020)

Meh. Nothing wrong with fucking a dude. Half you Fags wish you and a monster like his between your legs. Best part he can beat up your bullies after beating your ass


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 12, 2020)

mma boxing is already a pretty homoerotic sport, so what was i expecting. also damn, that package of his...


----------



## crocodilian (Nov 12, 2020)

A new era of gachimuchi begins.


----------



## Water-T (Nov 12, 2020)

Real Life Homo chiming in here:

Dude already looked like a gay porn star with all the abs and tats, so this was a lateral move.

His dick is nice, but i've seen (and sucked) bigger in real life.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 12, 2020)

> MMA fighter Simon Marini was known as The Mutant in the ring, but there’s nothing freaky about these snaps we’ve recently uncovered.
> But the Canadian stud swapped his boxing gloves for love gloves when he made the move into gay porn.



What a poorly written paragraph.
“But he’s not this but he did this”

Do people even try anymore?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 12, 2020)

Let's see what's new in Health & Fitness!
...
Oh...


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Nov 12, 2020)

He only went into porn after his wrastlin' character the roman war helmet was rejected by vince.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 15, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> What a poorly written paragraph.
> “But he’s not this but he did this”
> 
> Do people even try anymore?



I guess cocktailsandcocktalk.com is no longer the literary journalism purveyor that it used to be.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 16, 2020)

I misread his name as Martini and I immediately thought "Yes"


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Nov 18, 2020)

Getwhatyou said:


> Meh. Nothing wrong with fucking a dude. Half you Fags wish you and a monster like his between your legs. Best part he can beat up your bullies after beating your ass


Nothing wrong until you get your gay bowel syndrome and GRIDs I guess.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 18, 2020)

Was he a faggot before, or is this a gay-for-pay deal?


----------



## Next Task (Nov 18, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Was he a faggot before, or is this a gay-for-pay deal?


The article isn't clear, but it certainly suggests he was gay all along. If nothing else, going into porn *after *the other career people know you for, rather than before which is the common route, is indicative of it being not purely financial.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 18, 2020)

An ex ufc champ was koed by a gay porn star 
Being a gay is a better base for mma than boxing or wrestling


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Nov 18, 2020)

Which one was a champ?


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 18, 2020)

Violent Ken Apologist said:


> Which one was a champ?


Jonny Hendricks




Here's the full fight


----------



## Duke Nukem (Nov 18, 2020)

Nothing wrong with being gay, at least they don't beat you over the head with made up gender pronoun bullshit. Sure, some will never be satisfied with marriage being legal but what can you do.


----------



## keke (Feb 6, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Nothing wrong with being gay, at least they don't beat you over the head with made up gender pronoun bullshit. Sure, some will never be satisfied with marriage being legal but what can you do.


true but they are the furry fandom


----------



## TVStactic (Feb 7, 2021)

keke said:


> true but they are the furry fandom


ain't troons taking over furries? i know they won't touch sonic with a 10ft pole but the other areas of furfaggotry is pretty much open game, no?


Duke Nukem said:


> Nothing wrong with being gay, at least they don't beat you over the head with made up gender pronoun bullshit. Sure, some will never be satisfied with marriage being legal but what can you do.


you forgot abusing kids to reproduce, check them gay priests giving the vatican what for.

hope simon doesn't follow that degenerate path, professionals have standards.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 7, 2021)

TVStactic said:


> ain't troons taking over furries? i know they won't touch sonic with a 10ft pole but the other areas of furfaggotry is pretty much open game, no?
> 
> you forgot abusing kids to reproduce, check them gay priests giving the vatican what for.
> 
> hope simon doesn't follow that degenerate path, professionals have standards.


"Abusing kids to reproduce?" Is English your second language or something? Sure pedophile acceptance is a thing but most mainstream gays aren't a part of that. "Gayz r pedoz" is kind of a wingnut talking point more than anything else.


----------



## keke (Feb 7, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> "Abusing kids to reproduce?" Is English your second language or something? Sure pedophile acceptance is a thing but most mainstream gays aren't a part of that. "Gayz r pedoz" is kind of a wingnut talking point more than anything else.


I think they meant the gay priests that cover for the pedo priests so the pedo priests cover for them


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 7, 2021)

Guess he didn't take enough poundings from his last job.


----------



## TVStactic (Feb 8, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Guess he didn't take enough poundings from his last job.


people pounded his face but all he wanted was the other type of pounding.


Duke Nukem said:


> "Abusing kids to reproduce?" Is English your second language or something? Sure pedophile acceptance is a thing but most mainstream gays aren't a part of that. "Gayz r pedoz" is kind of a wingnut talking point more than anything else.


it's third lang.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 13, 2021)

So he apparently is super straight but when he does porn he does gay daddy stuff.

Bruh is clearly bisexual


----------



## Chaos Theorist (May 13, 2021)

Could he take Billy in a shoot gay wrestling match?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 2, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> "Abusing kids to reproduce?" Is English your second language or something? Sure pedophile acceptance is a thing but most mainstream gays aren't a part of that. "Gayz r pedoz" is kind of a wingnut talking point more than anything else.


35+% of homosexual men report being a victim of childhood sexual abuse growing up. It's up to 4x more common among people who then grow up to identify as homosexual as is it among people who grow up heterosexual.

There's a shit ton of personal stories of fags who say they were helped along their journey of self-discovery by an older fag. 

Most mainstream gays were molested as kids and they will quite possibly go on to molest others in turn.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 4, 2021)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> 35+% of homosexual men report being a victim of childhood sexual abuse growing up. It's up to 4x more common among people who then grow up to identify as homosexual as is it among people who grow up heterosexual.
> 
> There's a shit ton of personal stories of fags who say they were helped along their journey of self-discovery by an older fag.
> 
> Most mainstream gays were molested as kids and they will quite possibly go on to molest others in turn.


Well I can respect gay people as individuals who simply want to be with a man the same way I would a woman, but the community is cringe and I want nothing to do with them. Same for autists and increasingly joggers.


keke said:


> true but they are the furry fandom


Furries don't really do the whole gay/straight thing, they just do that yiff thing.


----------



## keke (Aug 6, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Well I can respect gay people as individuals who simply want to be with a man the same way I would a woman, but the community is cringe and I want nothing to do with them. Same for autists and increasingly joggers.
> 
> Furries don't really do the whole gay/straight thing, they just do that yiff thing.


 I disagree with that, every one I see very much does the gay thing.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 7, 2021)

keke said:


> I disagree with that, every one I see very much does the gay thing.


Yiffing is kinda gay TBH but I'm talking normal human gay stuff


----------

